# Art worthy of the President's refined tastes...



## dblack (Mar 5, 2018)

LOL - well, played indeed.

Guggenheim Museum insults Trump family with offer of golden toilet for White House


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 5, 2018)

Our president likes that kind of stuff


----------

